
Henry Kissinger Leaves Theranos Board of Directors - DevX101
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/29/business/theranos-facing-criticism-says-it-has-changed-board-structure.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
trowawee
Why was noted war criminal Henry Kissinger on the board of a medical testing
startup in the first place?

~~~
bioinformatics
Why is Dr Rice on the board of Dropbox in the first place?

------
celticninja
leaves the board of directors to join the board of counselors.

same same but different. Although this does look like Theranos is is some kind
of death spiral with the bad press it has recently received.

